# my little boy arrived early by EMCS !!! Word of warning to others please read !!!



## bubs82

My little boy was born at 08.26am by emergency c section Thursday 16/02/12 at 37+3 weighing 6lb7oz !!!! 
***** but my waters had broken 4 DAYS AGO AND THEY TOLD ME IT WAS THRUSH AND SENT ME HOME !!!!!****
I developed acute chorioamnioitis and had a fever, vomiting and diarrheoa and was in a lot of pain down one side due to lack of fluid.going back to hospital I was told by a SECOND DOCTOR my waters hadnt gone - it took a third opinion to finally identify SROM. by the time I was prepped for the spinal and put on the op table , he was so weak when they put the monitor on they couldn't find his heart. They found it at around 50bpm and after alot of shouting and action got my boy out in less than two minutes - the consultant told me afterwards he saved his life. I'm still in shock, he had heartfailure, sepsis and hyperglaecaema and had to be resucitated, he was in NICU then SCBU for 6 days and I've been very ill myself. 

So please girls IF U THINK UR WATERS BROKE THEY PROBABLY DID !!! My boy was born 76 hours after my waters broke, we are both lucky to be here. I am taking the matter further but everyday I look at him and thank god he is safe xxx


----------



## chloe11

OMG hun!
thats awful! 
i cant believe they sent you home! and second time still told you it was nothing. thats just totally out of order, i really hope that u get some answers for putting both your lifes in danger like that! 

i really hope you start to get better soon and ur little boy is doing fine!!!!! congrats on delivering him though!!

massive hugs for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicole R.

I'm so glad everything turned out "ok" SO SORRY you had to go through that.. That's why I don't truly trust Doctor's.. they're human just like us. Anyway I am sending prayers your way for you and your angel! Keep us updated PLEASE!!! xx


----------



## Gem_Clem

OMG! Can't believe they put you through that, Doctor's scare me sometimes, your supposed to trust them but they never listen to what you say. I think you should defo take it further, they risked the life of you and your baby! 

So glad everything is ok in the end and you have your beautiful son :D


----------



## Amber4

Congratulations on your little man firstly. That's the main things :flower:

So sorry about what happened though! I hope you 2 get better soon and no lasting damage has been done. :hugs: xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Omg hun how scary, im so glad your.little boy is ok now xxx


----------



## EmzLouise

Firstly, congrats on your baby boy! :)
I cannot believe what they have put you both through! I'm so glad you're both ok, here's wishing you both a speedy recovery :flower: lots of love and hugs! Let us know what happens when you take it further!


----------



## TheNewMrs

I cant understand how they told you it was only thrush.
At my hospital they have a swab that they will put on your pad/clothing/or anywhere there is residue of the fluid. If the swab goes a certain colour then yep it was your waters indeed. 

Im glad everything worked out in the end.


----------



## bubs82

Thank u girls for ur kind words, what makes my case worse is that I was booked for c section 27th Feb at 39 weeks, with a clear robust plan stating if I go early a c section will be moved earlier. But once I arrived at hospital and finally got my waters breaking confirmed twice I was told I was going to be induced !!!! I had to be transferred to another hospital due to lack of SCBU units and once I arrived had to wait further 8 hours due to other emergencies coming in. I was in so much pain, with constant irregular contractions (another chorioamnioitis symptom) my husband asked what happens if she goes into active labour? The midwife said oh well that's her choice . I was hysterical, and it turns out he was dying and would never have survived natural birth anyway. I had a normal, happy, healthy pregnancy and have been badly let down by the system. I don't want it happening to anyone else xx


----------



## bubs82

TheNewMrs said:


> I cant understand how they told you it was only thrush.
> At my hospital they have a swab that they will put on your pad/clothing/or anywhere there is residue of the fluid. If the swab goes a certain colour then yep it was your waters indeed.
> 
> Im glad everything worked out in the end.

Yes that's exactly it why didn't she do it , I had my pants and pad she didnt wanna know, she seemed so mature and experienced and very sure in her diagnosis. I've spoken to my community midwife now who actually knows the wonan that failed me and she was shocked as she is a very experienced mw and is now ' in over her head ' she is helping me with my complaint, I have a case to sue the health trust xx


----------



## Geegees

Wowzers!! Thanks for sharing, you'd never believe something like that could happen, bet they wouldn't show that on one born every minute!! 

So glad you and your LO are ok. I hope you get over it, emotionally, and it doesn't put you off any future pregnancies. 

xx


----------



## iheartdaa

How scary. 

Glad you and baby are ok now.


----------



## Kyliem87

Congratulations on your strong little bub! Thank god he was so strong for you!

I can't believe they did that to you, not once, but twice! I hope you're both fully on the mend and he won't suffer with anything later on down the line because of those idiots! I'm do glad this turned in to a positive post though with a good out come and wish you all the luck and happiness for the future.

:flower:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Wow Hun what a scary time for you all! Thank goodness you are both well and healthy it doesn't bear thinking about if you didn't have your section when you did!
Well done for alerting everybody on here, were never taken seriously by doctors you have to fight and fight and fight!
Xxxx


----------



## ifoundmysoul

so glad he got here safe, i hope you both recover and get the justice you deserve!


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

Congratulations flower, shocking story but I'm so glad you're both doing okay now. It does not fill you full of confidence at all does it. I hate hospitals, I can't wait for my labour to be over and be back home again :D Keep us all updated xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1liz9

Thank God you're safe!!! Congrats :)


----------



## tinks80

Omg that's awful! I'm soo sorry you had to go thru all of that, I'm really glad that you & your son were both saved in time & now on the rd to recovery. 

I really do hope this gets taken as far as you can go with your complaint, it's awful what you've experienced, & it should never have happened, the hospital & midwife should've taken better care :( 

Again I'm sorry, but also congrats on your son xx


----------



## Eleonora

I am so mad to hear how they treated you - - and scared too. Don't we all get a ridiculous amount of testing (for relatively minor or unlikely things!) and then they miss something so huge and critical?! In front of a doctor it is so hard to insist on what you are concerned about when they are telling you otherwise but your story is a lesson to all of us not to give in easily or to get a second opinion if we don't feel well. I hope you and your baby make a swift recovery and I am glad to hear you are both still with us!!


----------



## MummytoSummer

Wow, I'm so glad both you and your boy are now doing well.

My situation with my first pregnancy didn't get quite as bad as yours but my waters did go nearly 80 hours before I actually had her. I'd planned to birth at the local midwife centre and they kept sending me home as my contractions weren't regular enough. Even though they knew when my waters had gone. Finally on the 3rd day they contacted the main hospital who without any hesitation told them to get me straight in as it had been too long without any fluid around baby.

She was thankfully delivered safely by emergency c section but due to the risk of infection to her was taken to scbu for 48 hours. All because the midwife unit tried to keep me going there (to keep their numbers up as they're at threat of closure). 

I'd say to any lady who thinks or knows their waters have gone not to take any crap from hospitals, it's serious and I'd demand to be induced etc straight away to avoid complications etc.

But so glad after all that you have a happy outcome! Congratulations on becoming a mummy!

X


----------



## LaurGil

Im so sorry to read what you have went through .

I hope heads will roll over it !!! 

Wishing you & your baby a speedy recovery 

xXx


----------



## littlecupcake

Congratulations on the birth of your son. I'm so sorry that it was under the circumstances it was and I wish you both the best and hope you both have a speedy recovery. I am so glad that your community midwife is going to help with your complaint. What they did is unforgiveable and they should be made accountable for their actions!!

xx


----------



## dwl

So scary, glad you are both ok now. Congrats on your baby boy x


----------



## cutemom2be

Firstly Huge Congrats on your precious baby boy! :flower:
I'm so sorry you had to go through this, what an awful experience, you're doing the right thing for taking it further, Good Luck, hun! 
Wishing you both speedy recovery :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## bubs82

Thanks so much guys. Just got back from the docs got a urine infection, literally I'm peeing pus and blood. Urgh fed up and emotional but I look at his little face and am still happy xx


----------



## Nadialew

Oh my god! I hope you and baby have a speedy recovery!


----------



## youngmommy2

that is so scary! thank god your both ok and congrats on your little boy!


----------



## bubs82

MummytoSummer said:


> Wow, I'm so glad both you and your boy are now doing well.
> 
> My situation with my first pregnancy didn't get quite as bad as yours but my waters did go nearly 80 hours before I actually had her. I'd planned to birth at the local midwife centre and they kept sending me home as my contractions weren't regular enough. Even though they knew when my waters had gone. Finally on the 3rd day they contacted the main hospital who without any hesitation told them to get me straight in as it had been too long without any fluid around baby.
> 
> She was thankfully delivered safely by emergency c section but due to the risk of infection to her was taken to scbu for 48 hours. All because the midwife unit tried to keep me going there (to keep their numbers up as they're at threat of closure).
> 
> I'd say to any lady who thinks or knows their waters have gone not to take any crap from hospitals, it's serious and I'd demand to be induced etc straight away to avoid complications etc.
> 
> But so glad after all that you have a happy outcome! Congratulations on becoming a mummy!
> 
> X

its so awful and ur right costs figures and numbers are now more important than saving lives. That's why I'm gonna fight this all the way - make the nhs trust pay. My outcome was a good one but I'm getting nitemares bout him dying, my doctor says I have post traumatic stress, it should NEVER come to this. I'm so glad urs was a positive outcome also but they need to stop playing with peoples lives x


----------



## overcomer79

I am so sorry you were treated like this. I am praying for you and your little man. I am also thankful that you didn't face a disaster.

With my first, I was induced at 41 wks as a routine and no one knew he had the cord wrapped twice as well as a true knot.

I can't imagine the degree of PTS that you are having as 2 and a half years later, I cry when I think about "what could have happened".

For this reason, I'm speaking about an induction and don't want to make it to my dd. Give your little miracle lots of cuddles. (I'm sure you are)


----------



## disney doll

Oh my god! you poor thing x am so pleased you and LO doing well. Def take it further!!xx


----------



## YoshiPikachu

That is just wrong! I can't believe you had to go threw that. I'm glad your baby is OK after that.


----------



## happygal

That's terrible hun. But congratulations Im glad you are both ok x


----------



## jules7521

Firstly congrats! and Secondly holy cow I am so sorry you had to endure such a horrid experience. I wish you and the little one a speedy recovery!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------

